# Forum Indexing out again



## Crackle (10 Sep 2018)

It might be happening elsewhere as well but the Ultimate Jeremy Corbyn thread has gone squiffy and I'm not meaning the contributions. It's randomly juxtaposing posts in an order designed to make us make even less sense than we normally do.

Or it might be better, I dunno.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2018)

Yes, I have noticed, reported, tagged @Shaun.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2018)

I am Brexited from the Brexit thread, cannot read after the 22nd August, but can see there have been other posts - it's a sign of things to come


----------



## Shaun (10 Sep 2018)

My fault.  It'll be fixed shortly.


----------

